# bunu alacağım. why not "buna"?



## teleslon

Watching a teaching video I encountered the translation "I need a taxi" as "Taksiye ihtiyacim var", it's dative case of taxy. On the other hand "bunu alacağım" is an Accusative case of "bu".
I asked google translate for "I'll take a taxy" and it still gives me dative: Taksiye, but "I'll take this" translated as Accusative: Bunu, when Dative form is "buna".
Why is it so? Thanks.


----------



## _Ozgur_

Bu elbiseyi kime alacaksın? (for who will you buy this cloth?)
Buna alacağım. (Bu kişiye alacağım, bu kişi için alacağım) (I will buy for this person) (Quite impolite! Don't use these kind of sentences!)

Hangi elbiseyi alacaksın? (Which cloth will you buy?)
Bunu alacağım. (I'll buy this cloth)

In these examples, the first one answers the question "for who?" and the second one answers the question "which?"


----------



## drowsykush

In addition to the information above, I'd also like to explain the given situation.

In Turkish, when you say "I'll take a taxi", it means both "taksi çağıracağım/tutacağım" and "taksiye bineceğim".

NOTE: 
Literal translation of "I'll take a taxi" is "taksi alacağım", which means that you have the idea of buying a taxi in your mind.


----------



## misi2991

Whether a word takes a dative case or an accusative case changes depending on the verb you use. As you were explained above, a dative case can also be used to mean "for". It seems that Google Translate has made you confused about the Turkish translation of the sentence "I'll take a taxi". Translations of "I'll take a taxi" into Turkish vary, but "taksi alacağım" is not one of them and means something else. In this situation, we tend to say "taksiye bineceğim", which literally translates to "I'll get in a taxi" or "taksiyle gideceğim", which literally translates to "I'll go by taxi". So I recommend that you not use translations as a guidance to make sense of the grammar of the language that you are learning.


----------



## Şafak

teleslon said:


> Watching a teaching video I encountered the translation "I need a taxi" as "Taksiye ihtiyacim var", it's dative case of taxy. On the other hand "bunu alacağım" is an Accusative case of "bu".
> I asked google translate for "I'll take a taxy" and it still gives me dative: Taksiye, but "I'll take this" translated as Accusative: Bunu, when Dative form is "buna".
> Why is it so? Thanks.


Все просто. Разные конструкции требуют разные падежи. С ihtiyaç у нас существительное в дательном падеже, а с almak в винительном.


----------



## Cagsak

teleslon said:


> Watching a teaching video I encountered the translation "I need a taxi" as "Taksiye ihtiyacim var", it's dative case of taxy. On the other hand "bunu alacağım" is an Accusative case of "bu".
> I asked google translate for "I'll take a taxy" and it still gives me dative: Taksiye, but "I'll take this" translated as Accusative: Bunu, when Dative form is "buna".
> Why is it so? Thanks.


Buna ihtiyacım var. (İsim hal eki, -e yönelme hali)
Bunu alacağım. (İsim hal eki,  -i belirtme hali)

Taksiye ihtiyacım var. (İsim hal eki,  -e yönelme hali)
Taksiyi satın alıyorum. (İsim hal eki,  -i belirtme hali)

All these phrases are correct. In the Turkish language, nouns take suffixes according to the verb that affects the noun. I don't think it's easy to explain but I believe you'll figure it out by questioning it.


----------

